# Feeling Pressure "Down Low" Should I be Worried?



## Murphy98

Hi gals,

I am at 16+2 today....had a doctors appointment on Friday - she said she had no concerns and said baby was in okay position. She didn't do an internal or anything. Today I am feeling downward pressure, heavy at the base of my bump....is this something normal or should I be worried? 

Ideas?


----------



## AngelzTears

Right above the bikini line? I get pressure there all the time now! I think I'm carrying low, plus if baby is cuddled down there _and_ I have to go potty - extra pressure. lol tmi sorry.


----------



## kristys8096

It may be that bub just gettin bigger and sitting low.Have you been on your feet alot?I wouldn't think you have anything to worry about but if you are really worried then you need to go see someone if only to put your mind at rest :thumbup:


----------



## SisterRose

I've had this since 16 weeks, really annoying. Mine feels like a constant pressure low down, more over my bladder around to the front. Most of the time it feels like she's going to fall out or she wants out. 
I've had appointments since and I've always informed them of the pressure and they don't seem concerned, they just say it's normal and it's where the baby is laying. When I had my 21 week scan it was confirmed that the baby was low down right on top of my bladder.
I had an appointment today and they felt(pretty hard) down in to my stomache around the uterus and she reckons the baby isn't low :shrug: I beg to differ really, since I know where I'm getting all of my movement and al this pressure. Only thing I can think of is that baby is head up, sitting on my bladder with her feet danging down in to my bladder/bikini line area. I get loads of kicks/punches or whatever she's doing in my bladder/cervix and lady bits too. :dohh:


----------



## Delamere19

I get this too. I feel it more when he is on the move and its like he has moved as low down as he can get. I get lots of kicks in my cervix so I think he may be low down quite alot.


----------



## Murphy98

Hey Thanks gals :flower: Yes - just exactly like that - around front down by my bikini line....like I could give birth to a water balloon. Its been not painful or anything and no fluid leaking...just distracting all day and new. If it continues I might call the health line just to ease my mind....but knowing I'm not the only one helps to - cheers! :hugs:


----------



## SisterRose

Murphy98 said:


> Hey Thanks gals :flower: Yes - just exactly like that - around front down by my bikini line....like I could give birth to a water balloon. Its been not painful or anything and no fluid leaking...just distracting all day and new. If it continues I might call the health line just to ease my mind....but knowing I'm not the only one helps to - cheers! :hugs:

It does feel like a water balloon! I agree, call and check if you feel it gets worse or you need someone just to say it's alright. I've been freaking out about it for a while now too. Unfortunately I've got a baby who doesn't want to move from that area and I seem to have pressure all day, every day, for weeks now :cry:
I hope your baba decides he/she wants to move up for you soon! :thumbup:

Also, dunno if this is any use to you now but this is a thread I posted about it at around 17 weeks - https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/311246-pressure-down-there.html
Maybe you can find some useful answers there too :thumbup:


----------



## Caezzybe

I had this until around week 19, the baby was low and lying sideways. If I tried to lean over a sink or anything like that at the same height as my bump, it felt as if my tummy would pop! Then he wriggled round and turned through 90 degrees (it took about 5 minutes and I could feel him really making a determined effort to move) and has been head down with feet facing up since then. It was far more comfortable for me after he did that!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Ive had this too, occasionaly with mild sharp pains? Anyone experience pain with this at all?


----------



## a_c

this is exactly how im feeling - its annoying!


----------



## sweet109

Hello everyone, I'm 16 weeks today and have been feeling pressure also down low. I feel like I have to urinate all the time and barely anything comes out.


----------



## Agiboma

ShanandBoc said:


> Ive had this too, occasionaly with mild sharp pains? Anyone experience pain with this at all?

yes i get this also i though i had a bladder infection, but i got it checked doc said no, but this only happens sometimes when he is lying low


----------



## minties

I have the same feelings as well, and I am 16+1.

In my case it's also a wee bit painful, but nothing I worry that much about. 

It sort of feels full and tight very low in my belly.


----------



## dad2015

My wife complained of low down pressure and pain during her pregnancy. She visited the doctors several times about this and mentioned it at every check up. The doctors never sounded too concerned and she was told it was her third baby "ware and tare". which made sense i suppose. our son is 15 months old and has just been diagnosed with Cerebral palsy. He will never be able to use his arms and legs like most other kids and stands a 1 in 4 chance of walking. The neurological attributes this to our sons low blood pressure from as early as 20 weeks in the womb, which resulted in the under development of the white matter in his brain. 

I don't want to make anyone afraid, I just personally feel my wife's low blood pressure throughout the pregnancy and this low down pressure and pain should have concerned the doctors more. Its sad that in this day and age these things cant be picked up on. 

Just don't take for granted that everything is ok and don't take what your doctor says as gospel. Get a second opinion and trust your own instincts. If anyone has experienced anything similar id love to hear from them. 

Our son is shaping up to be an intelligent boy, is very bright, alert and a bit bossy at times :).


----------



## thurl30

I have had to for weeks, it really worried me when I was about 19 weeks because of being so early I thought it might go in to labour, but turns out it's normal and baby is just very low, I get pain in my tummy with it too sometimes, try and relax these babies love to worry us but the likely scenario is it's just getting ultra comfy in a position that's not so comfy for you :hugs:


----------

